# Avatar Problem



## g/re/p (Aug 13, 2008)

I recently attempted to change to a different avatar. After converting several different choices to 
the proper size, none of them would work and I finally just gave up.

I tried to link animated avatars from the web and they also did not work.

Does the forum software not have an option to auto size avatars when they are not the proper size?


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 14, 2008)

It has a maximum size of your custom image is 50 by 50 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller). 

No the forum software does not auto size.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 14, 2008)

reed, g/re/p and myself have not been able to upload images that meet the forum guidelines ... my image was 48 x 50 x 4kb and the message I saw was _"unable to save image"_.  

I tried both .jpg and .png formats but failed to upload them successfully.

I just tried again ...


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 14, 2008)

I just wanted to change the big picture in my profile (mine was still from Christmas) and I also got that "Unable to save image" error.

I think this is a general image upload error, since neither profile pictures nor avatars can be uploaded.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 15, 2008)

I have alerted the powers that be....


----------



## CuteCari (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> I have alerted the powers that be....



have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry, No I haven't. But that does not mean he isn't working on it as we speak.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry for the delay on this, it should be working now.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello avatar, long time no _'C'_! 

Ta, Scott'n'Cheryl 



.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 21, 2008)

*edit*


----------

